# Shall I....Shan't I....



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I got a text from a mate of mine "fancy going to a gig tomorrow night"...

http://thefurnace.org.uk/gigs.htm#07

LMAO, no Tony James though, it's Martin Degville's "electro" reincarnation. I'm half tempted for the laugh.

The Furnace used to be called Level 3. One of Mark E Smith's (the Fall) famous noted (either Sounds or Melody Maker from the 80's, can't quite remember) quotes was along the lines of "We once played Level 3 at Swindon, I will never play Swindon again."

However they did, towards the end of the 90's and i went to see them. Mark E Smith turned up late, so late the band (minus the oh so sexy Brit E Smith at the time) played a couple of songs without him. When he did turn up, the gig was constantly disturbed by breaks, then he said something along the lines of "i recognise this place" then ****ed off! :lol: The band finally split not long after.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Better than sitting at home on the sofa i guess?

If not you can always duck out early and use the old "bumped in to a chick on the way to the bar" line so your mate dont feel hard done by


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sat watching Mad Max 2 in HD with a pint of Strongbow, the missus and kids are asleep, so the sofa ain't too bad an alternative at times 

I could do with a night out though, so i may just as well shoot it up with a sex bomb boogie and an F1-11 whilst grooving with Mr Pervert!


----------

